# Attached to litter tray!



## DebsH (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone

Ferg, one of my cats - sadly departed from this life a couple of weeks ago - took fright at something last autumn and wouldn't go outside for love or money. We never found out what scared him but taking him outside would terrify him so much we ended up having to put a litter tray down. Our other cat A-Jay carried on going outside as normal, then as winter set in started to use the litter tray himself, resulting in a 2nd one being put down - he's much too big for Fergs covered in one. 

Now the weather is much kinder A-Jay is wandering back outside again, but insists on coming back in to use the litter tray. I've tried taking it up when we're around to try to get him to use the great outdoors again but he just crosses his legs and desperately waits for it to appear again, or chooses a spot in the house to have a pee. Picking him up, taking him outside and gently putting him on the garden when I see him 'prospecting' makes not a jot of difference, he just goes straight back inside, wittering all the way, and dives straight into it when I have to admit defeat and put it down. He'll then quite pointedly walk straight back outside after using it.

Any ideas on how to encourage him to start going outside again? I wouldn't mind so much but he's such a big cat that he often misses the tray, he digs for England in the litter which goes everywhere including whatever he's deposited in there, and usually spends 10 minutes desperately scratching the paper underneath up, not good at 2.30am!

Deb


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i would also like some advice on this as i have the same problem!
my cat is pathetic at covering his mess though. he touches the litter with his paw, and lightly swifts over it twice and that's his job done. he does it so lightly that the litter barely even moves.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

You can try gradually moving the litter tray closer to the door, and then eventually just outside the door.. then further away from the door etc... Once he gets used to it being outside, when you remove it he will be "prospecting" outside so may choose a spot outside rather than inside when he cant hold it in anymore.


----------



## DebsH (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for this, I was wondering whether that would work. I'll start moving the tray today. He's not the brightest of cats (though very very beautiful) so it could take some time!

Clairey1234, let's hope our little problem gets resolved.

Deb


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

good luck


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry but I think you should give the poor boy a break.Why shouldnt he have a litter tray if that is what he preferrs.
You wouldnt like to have to go down to the outhouse at the bottom of the garden everytime you needed the loo Just my opinion  but I see having a litter tray as part of having a cat and at least that way you know your cat is not ruining someone elses garden.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sorry but I think you should give the poor boy a break.Why shouldnt he have a litter tray if that is what he preferrs.
> You wouldnt like to have to go down to the outhouse at the bottom of the garden everytime you needed the loo Just my opinion  but I see having a litter tray as part of having a cat and at least that way you know your cat is not ruining someone elses garden.


i will always have litter trays - i've got an indoor cat also so it's needed. plus, i'd always have one so i know there'd be no accidents throughout the night if they needed the loo 

i would just like a bit of advice on how to let him know it is ok to do it outside, as he seems to think he needs to come back in to do his business


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Clairey1234 said:


> i will always have litter trays - i've got an indoor cat also so it's needed. plus, i'd always have one so i know there'd be no accidents throughout the night if they needed the loo
> 
> i* would just like a bit of advice on how to let him know it is ok to do it outside, *as he seems to think he needs to come back in to do his business


Not directed at you ,it is a general observation,that expecting a cat not to need a tray at all is a lot to ask.I have always had indoor cats so cant advise re the "outdoor bit",apart from a semi feral who did eventually move into the house,but even he preferred the comfort of a litter tray indoors.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i didn't think it was redirected at me  i just couldn't leave it not knowing whether you thought i was taking the litter tray away or not:001_rolleyes: i'm stupid, i know lol


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Try putting some used litter over the garden area that you would like him to use for his toilet. Make sure the earth is nice and finely tilled. If its heavy and wet he wont be able to dig very easily.


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i never thought of putting litter on the soil!!

thank you, i will give it a go


----------



## DebsH (Mar 11, 2012)

buffie said:


> You wouldnt like to have to go down to the outhouse at the bottom of the garden everytime you needed the loo Just my opinion


Now that's made me smile because that's pretty much what we had to do when I was young and very cold it was too in winter. Not to mention the spiders.

I think I'm more surprised that from being a total outdoor cat and scorning a litter tray up until a few months ago, he's now got himself extremely attached to it. I think it's that he's doing the opposite and coming inside to pee rather than going out that's making me think he should try to get back to his old habits. You have a point though. Bless him he's sat on my knee gazing up at me just now.

Deb


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

maybe putting the litter in the soil would work for you too


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Deb, I'd look at this as a positive thing. After all, if he makes a point of coming in to do his business, he's not doing it in anyone else's garden. I'd be chuffed to have a cat like this if mine were allowed outdoors!

I understand the digging is an issue though. If you have a look at the Van Ness covered trays, they may work for you. They're very deep, and contain wee well. I have one that likes to hang her bum over the side of the tray to so a wee and digs to china when she's done, and I've had no problems since buying this tray. The other good one is the Gimpet covered tray from Sooplus. This one is a little shallower, but much bigger, and the hole is very centralised, so they tend not to wee out it for some reason. This has sides which overhand into the tray a little, so even if your boy does wee down the side, it'll just run straight back into the litter.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DebsH (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi again from me and A-Jay who is again esconced on my knee and helping me type.

I have a large covered in tray which he's not interested in using, I think because he's long and tall with long legs and I suspect he might find it a bit of a tight squeeze in there. I have a feeling he may have some sort of feline claustropobia because he doesn't seem to go into small spaces unlike Ferg who spent most of his time curled up in some small space or another! Anyhow, he's not that enamoured with it for whatever reason.

I think I'm going to keep moving the tray until it's in the indoor porch which is tiled so will be a lot easier to clean up. And also we won't be able to hear him scratching the paper up for half an hour after every use. Then it's only a metre and a catflap away from the great outdoors so he'll have the choice. 

I hope you manage to reintroduce yours to the outdoors again Clairey1234.

Deb


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I would bite the bullet and buy a bigger litter tray and not put paper in it but a different litter like Oko plus or Cats Best or a wood pellet type one, I think cats like to use trays because they feel safe and secure indoors and they feel most vulnerable when eating or toileting outside, so given the choice they will indeed choose the safe option.

I love my litter trays as they are large and deep and contain the litter well when Monty decides he wants to dig a tunnel to china.

Trixie Cleany Litter Box - Extra Deep at zooplus


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

This is the litter box I was given when I picked up Cookie. Might be worth taking a look at something like this. I think if the poor chap wants to toilet indoors, could be a good option.


----------



## DebsH (Mar 11, 2012)

Both these trays look fab, I'll have a search for them, thanks for that.

Sorry, the paper is under the litter tray and not paper based litter, I've finally found a fine non dust litter that he seems happy with. He covers his deposits then gets out of the tray and scratches the paper up, I think to try and cover the litter! Tidy minded or what. I've also got an old shower curtain under the tray for when he decides to get into the tray and park his bottom outside it. The OH is not amused with soaking carpets which he inevitably manages to tread in with bare feet. Or in the poo.

Poor A-Jay, he's trying to cope with the recent loss of his companion of the last 15 years (he's 17) and now he's having to cope with his way too fussy mum with way too high standards. I'm not surprised he's all upside down love him. And I do.

Deb


----------

